# Copetitive archers?



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Who here shoots competetitve? Im interested in getting a competition bow and going out to some competitions but want to see who else competes and what they(you) shoot


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what kind of competition do you wanna start shooting?

i'm awaiting my new indoor bow, not too sure when it will show up, but when it does it's gonna be a sweet shooter. I have my alphaburner setup now for indoor and it pulls its weight. I'm shot alphamax and maxxis for indoor too and they both work. 

For 3d, i shoot which ever bow i feel like taking that day. I've shot with my hunting bow, my indoor bow, my spare bow... the list goes on.


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

i shoot 3D competions my setup is:
mathews z7
dead center stabalizer (24" inch)
sword 5 pin sight
limb driver rest
carter hammer thumb release
and carbon express x-jammer arrows w/ 100 grain glue in points


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im interested in Olympic archery but Im not sure


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

You might have more luck on the FITA board if Olympics is your thing. There's some good links to video of the Nimes, France tournament last weekend. Brady Ellison (U.S.) won, a Canadian was 2nd and two Korean women fought it out for their recurve division. (Two Hoyt Formula RX for the men, a Win & Win and, I think, a Samick for the women.) I don't see the link for the FITA affiliate in Mexico on the archery.org website. There have been some good Mexican shooters over the years.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

NASP, 3D, and starting to shoot Spots.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I shoot olympic recruve!  come joing the club lol


need-a-bow said:


> Im interested in Olympic archery but Im not sure


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Olympic archery's cool, that's what we call fita. I think first you need to figure out what kind of bow you want to shoot, compound or re-curve. I personally shoot compound, but have allot of close friends that shoot re-curves and have fun with it. Once you figure that out, you have to narrow down your release choice. Two basic choices here, a mechanical release or fingers. more often than not, the "finger guys" have a a leather tab or a glove with leather covering your fingers to keep the string from killing your fingers. Those to things right there will help allot in finding out what you'd like to do. 
Now to answer your question, I shoot a 2011 Hoyt Alpha elite at 60 lbs of draw weight, at 29.5 in Draw length. I'm shooting Fuse Blade series carbon stabilizers, 33inches on the front and my offset bar is 12 inches. A sure loc supreme 550 site bar with a 9 inch slide bar and a excel x 31 site housing. I shoot 3D, indoor 5 and 3 spot targets, field and might shoot some fita shoots with this bow, just changing the arrow for the situation.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

just keep in mind if you choose olympic recurve you dont get to use a release, you just get a finger tab..recurve is a blast and very rewarding!!!! 
I shoot a 2007 Hoyt Nexus Riser, 40lb Hoyt Vector Limbs. Sure loc Quest sight, spigarelii rest, easton navigator arrows. Soma Stabilizer and side rods. I shoot indoor and outdoor FITA with it.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

yep yep, although I don't know anyone that shoots a re curve that shoots a release at all. MY best advice is start out goin up to your local archery shop or club and flingin arrows at a five spot to see if you like that. A single spot or even a vegas three spot will work too. If you don't like it, try 3D. It's a blast. And if you don't like that, try fita or even field


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I think Ill stick with an Oly recurve since Ive been shooting an old youth fiberglass recurve bow for a couple of months with a glove. Ive pretty much narrowed down my selection to a Hoyt Excel 23" riser with KAP T-rex Limbs and a hoyt superrest w/ cartel plunger and possibly a used sight. I currently live in mexico but Ill be shooting in Illinois this July since im moving at the end of this semester


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice call, I have mad respect for good recurve shooters, it's a tough sport


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I have an old compound bow back at my house in IL I might tune for 3d shooting and hunting if I can. Ive realized its a very tough sport, but i believe its worth it


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

welcome to the club! lol i have been shooting olympic recurve for 3 years now and its a blast to know that you are doing something not many people do. It is tough but all it takes is practice and perseverance, and it pays off when you are hearing your name called to recieve your medal it is super rewarding! good luck!


need-a-bow said:


> I have an old compound bow back at my house in IL I might tune for 3d shooting and hunting if I can. Ive realized its a very tough sport, but i believe its worth it


----------



## LifetimeArchery (Apr 4, 2008)

The Excel riser is an OK choice. How tall are you? What is your draw length? If your draw length is 26" or longer, you might consider a 25" riser and short limb combo for more stability when releasing the arrow and faster arrow speed especially if you are thinking about FITA outdoor. You might also consider the Samick Candidate, W&W Winstar II or KAP T-Rex riser - they are all 23" risers. Many of my students use these. The Excel has also been purchased by some students but not always resulting in long term satisfaction. Priced at about half of the Excel riser, all are great "first risers". The Hoyt SuperRest and Cartel plunger are found on many of my student's rigs. Good choice also selecting to go with ILF equipment! ILF equip makes upgrades, trades and re-sell sooo much easier. Good luck!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im 6'0" last time I measured with a 29" draw. Ive been considering the 25" hoyt horizon but ive heard that a medium riser with medium limbs give a smooth draw and good arrow speed. Ive considered the T-Rex riser but ive heard it doesnt have the feel of the Hoyt. I dont want to have to upgrade too soon either, at least until I start competing.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i shot the TRex when i first started shooting and i shoot the hoyt nexus now and ur right it doesnt have the same feel like the hoyt does. I dont think that the excel would be bad one to start with


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I really like the look of the Excel and Horizon over the T-rex too. I think its alot more important to have a good riser than fancy limbs since I dont think I could tell the difference between $80 limbs vs $700+ limbs. Plus the T-Rex limbs look cool with the orange letters. I guess now I have to find a good tab and sight


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

mail in tournement are always fun and you dont have to travel


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

how do they work?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

oly style all the way!! ill send you a pm to help you get started


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks. PM replied


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

i havent gotten into fita yet (i want to), but my new hoyt horizon with XR330 limbs(i think) is coming in at the end of the month. i hope to shoot olypics too.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Where did you get your Horizon? Ive called a few dealers and looked it up online and cant find it.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i shoot 3-d and 300's with a diamond razor edge


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I hunt, shoot target and 3-d and I use the diamond iceman.


----------

